# Instagram statusmaxxing idea



## 6ft4 (Aug 31, 2022)

Take the best picture you possibly can of yourself and morph it 
Set up a number of new instagram accounts, let's say 5 accounts
With each account, immediately pay for followers, lets say you buy 15k followers for each account 
Give each account a name that would be somewhat amusing to people, possibly a play on words/something catchy (a youtube name I seen recently "GigaCheddar")
The names of all the accounts can be totally unrelated 
In the bio of each of your profiles put ("@Xyz on tiktok (50k+ followers)" so it seems to observers that you have reason for your instagram followers and they aren't just frauded. It would be ideal if you actually had a tiktok following first but you can just put a broken link or a tiktok username that doesn't exist and people will assume you just made a typo in bio and your 50k tiktok account does actually exist)
Post the same picture of yourself to all of your instagram accounts simultaneously
Ideally have alt accounts to leave comments on every pic so that you dont end up with zero comments, would be ideal to get other PSLers to leave comments because making that many accounts will get your IP recognized at some point 
Hope that on at least one of your accounts, your picture does well and ends up in real user's explore feed.
Lets say the pic flops on 3 accounts but gets you likes and followers on 2 of the accounts
Upload a 2nd morphed pic to all of your accounts and if the trend continues that it flops on 3 accounts and does well on the same 2 accounts, focus on those 2 accounts uploading more pics until you narrow it down to one account becoming more successful, this will be the account you focus on growing
Turn all of the other accounts into female catfish accounts to comment on the pics of your main account 

you may ask what was the point of buying 15k followers for each account just to be left using one
well you need to get the ball rolloing quickly and people are more likely to follow if they see you already have followers 
the reason for making 5 accounts of the same thing is simply for higher probability one will get lucky and gain an organic audience


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Aug 31, 2022)

Bro, this is harder than winning money for surgery and ascend some PSL points


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Aug 31, 2022)

schizo


----------



## six feet tall (Aug 31, 2022)

All of this when I could have just been Delon


----------



## güss (Aug 31, 2022)

what if you morph yourself and you still look subhuman. is there any point?


----------



## pneumocystosis (Aug 31, 2022)

i would've been down to try but instagram favours video content nowadays. it's actually a lot harder to go viral with a simple pic


----------



## 6ft4 (Aug 31, 2022)

pneumocystosis said:


> i would've been down to try but instagram favours video content nowadays. it's actually a lot harder to go viral with a simple pic


Another idea that just came to me, if you are posting your first pic, pay to have it sponsored and set your target demographic to foids in your area
Apparently if you post a still picture in the format of a 1-2 second video, it will be pushed more than if you posted it as just a pic so that's another option
Final option is to just make a video but with some filters that make you better looking (I don't know much about this)


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 31, 2022)

pneumocystosis said:


> i would've been down to try but instagram favours video content nowadays. it's actually a lot harder to go viral with a simple pic


Short videos are the newest stage of internet


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Aug 31, 2022)

mirin bro ngl


----------



## poopoohead (Aug 31, 2022)

pneumocystosis said:


> i would've been down to try but instagram favours video content nowadays. it's actually a lot harder to go viral with a simple pic


I COUNT MONEYYYYY


----------



## nobodyspecial369 (Sep 3, 2022)

what site do you recommend to use to pay for followers without getting banned


----------



## GodAmongstMen (Sep 4, 2022)

what's the point?
Having fake girl thirsting over you is just going to make a real foid think you are overrated and not worth the chase


----------



## 6ft4 (Sep 4, 2022)

GodAmongstMen said:


> what's the point?
> Having fake girl thirsting over you is just going to make a real foid think you are overrated and not worth the chase


foids want guys that other foids want
there are millions of guys out there for any girl to choose from that get 0 thirst comments, getting thirst comments makes you rare and in demand


----------



## Chowdog (Sep 4, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> Take the best picture you possibly can of yourself and morph it
> Set up a number of new instagram accounts, let's say 5 accounts
> With each account, immediately pay for followers, lets say you buy 15k followers for each account
> Give each account a name that would be somewhat amusing to people, possibly a play on words/something catchy (a youtube name I seen recently "GigaCheddar")
> ...


----------



## Ronnie (Sep 26, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> Take the best picture you possibly can of yourself and morph it
> Set up a number of new instagram accounts, let's say 5 accounts
> With each account, immediately pay for followers, lets say you buy 15k followers for each account
> Give each account a name that would be somewhat amusing to people, possibly a play on words/something catchy (a youtube name I seen recently "GigaCheddar")
> ...


too many words for any man to understand


----------

